# To Compete or Not Compete?



## Steve (Mar 9, 2010)

What do you guys think? This topic is currently making its way through the BJJ/Grappling blogs. I posted on it here: http://www.stevebjj.com/2010/03/552/

The gist of what I said on my blog is that there are reasons for and against competing. What have I missed? What do you guys think? Do you compete? Why or why not?



Reasons for:
1: Competing forces me to address my conditioning. I had three matches in February and was more gassed than I have ever been. The pace is higher, and the adrenaline and anxiety cause fatigue. I have to be in shape.

2: Competing forces me to address my diet. In competition, there are weight classes. While I walk around at 184 lbs and compete at around that same weight, I want to be healthy and have enough energy to get me through. Others drop weight, and there are good and bad ways to do that. Either way, competition forces my hand. I dont drink as much beer in the weeks leading to a competition. I try to eat less sugar and am just more mindful of my diet.

3: I learned more about myself in one day on the mats, and in watching my videos from those matches, than I had in the 3 months prior. I saw gaping holes in my game, areas that were exploited. Areas to improve.

4: I also saw things that I do well. Who knew?

5: I gained confidence in my training and my ability. BJJ is so hard on the ego. So much of our time is spent on the wrong side of a submission. So many reps before a technique works. So much time being stacked up, passed, choked or hyperextended. Add to this that as we get better, our classmates are also improving. That blue belt who kicks your butt will likely continue to do so. As you improve, he does as well. Granted, we all learn at different rates, but this phenomenon can obscure our own development. In a competition, you roll with people who dont know your game. The difference is like Night and Day.​And some reasons against:
1: Im putting this first because this is what I consider to be the best reason to not compete: it negatively impacts your training in any way. Whether mental or physical, legitimate or not, if you get so worked up at the idea of competing that you begin to actually NOT want to go to class, you shouldnt compete. Ive actually seen this happen.​Ive said many times that Im in this for the long haul. Im not concerned with getting good at BJJ quickly. Hell, if Im being honest, Id LIKE to get better, but Im not all that concerned with getting good at BJJ at all. My number one concern is to be training in BJJ when Im 60 or even 70. THATS my number one goal. This isnt a sprint for me; its a marathon.

So, if you are like me, and competition adversely affects the training in some way, I dont see it as being necessary. Bottom line for me is this: if I had to choose now between being a Mundial champ but have to quit training at 45 or still be a blue belt while training at 65, the choice would be very easy. Id much rather be a crappy, 65 year old blue belt still training three times each week.​2: Professional considerations. Simply put, I think the most obvious reason to avoid competing has to do with income. If I get injured and will be forced to miss work, Im lucky enough to have medical leave. Not everyone can say the same. There are many people who work on an hourly rate and will stand to lose income if they miss work. BJJ being what it is, there is always the possibility of injury. In class, however, this is less likely than in competition. At class, I know my training partners and, if necessary, can avoid rolling with Spazzy McEyeGouge, the 210 lbs wrecking ball.​3: Insurance. This is related to the second point, but not everyone has medical insurance, at least not here in the States. While Ive seen many tournaments that went without any serious injury, Ive also been to some where Ive seen some pretty serious stuff. Ive seen a broken forearm occur when someone tried to catch himself on a takedown. Ive seen dislocated shoulders, blown out knees and all sorts of stuff that just make me cringe. While I presume that grappling tournaments are insured, I honestly dont know. Until writing this, it hadnt occurred to me to ask.​4: Other Medical Considerations: I know that my back can be unpredictable. I feel great for a while and then I can barely walk for a week. While Im doing everything I can to mitigate this, I can easily foresee a time when Im going to realize that the increased pace of competition just does more harm than good. I know Im not alone.​


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like a good list, the only things that might be on there are

Pros:  If you can pull it off in a comp against a resisting opponent that you DON'T know, you can probably use it to protect yourself.

Cons:  Some people want to train BJJ only for self-defense and don't want to learn all of the moves necessary for tournament success.  Again, in the same token.  Some people just like to do it for the joy of it and don't want to compete (different goals).

Cons: Same with the no medical insurance.  But, when you actually get an injury depending on your job.  I've seen guys catch and elbow or knee in the scramble and then have to go to a banking job with a big black eye to explain.  Or, if you do get injured and can't go to work.  (although these would be considerations I guess for training in any contact MA in general even w/o competitions).

I agree, with what you say though.  MA's should be a lifelong journey and you should still be able to enjoy your art as long as you want to and not have to stop due to injuries that could be avoided.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 10, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> I've seen guys catch and elbow or knee in the scramble and then have to go to a banking job with a big black eye to explain.


You know, I've listed this as a con in the past, myself.  But I'm not so sure right now.  Seems minor injuries, scrapes, bruises, black-eyes, are conversation starters, even for management or the like.  

"What happened to your eye?"  
"I do martial arts and got a black eye."  
"Cool."

Arms in a sling or limping around with a cane, on the other hand, generally go more like this:

"What happened to your arm?"  
"I do martial arts and got a booboo."  
"Your arm is in a *SLING*.  You should consider a less dangerous hobby."

or 

"What happened to your leg?"  
 "I do martial arts and got a booboo."  
 "You're limping around with a *CANE*.  You should consider a less dangerous hobby."

[don't ask how I know   ]

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a corporate trainer, so much of my job involves presenting material to audiences.  I do live and taped presentations to groups as large as a couple thousand people.  Having a black eye isn't a good thing for me, particularly on a program that's taped, as it will be around for a while.  

Of course, it still happens.


----------



## Kforcer (Mar 23, 2010)

Its funny, the way I train, I always go harder in practice than I do in competition.

In competition, thus far, I've always been a little more conservative, a little more hesitant.

In practice, I guess because I'm comfortable, I let it all hang out. I want to keep competing until every time I compete, I'm just as relaxed and comfortable as I am at practice...and until I feel like I've produced a product at least 1/100th as cool, entertaining and what not as the grapplers and pro-wrestlers that inspired me to take up the art.

They gave me joy and inspiration, so hopefully I can eventually bury my ego enough to get out there, compete a lot and produce some fun matches and return the favor.


----------



## Kforcer (Mar 23, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> 1: Im putting this first because this is what I consider to be the best reason to not compete: it negatively impacts your training in any way. Whether mental or physical, legitimate or not, if you get so worked up at the idea of competing that you begin to actually NOT want to go to class, you shouldnt compete. Ive actually seen this happen.​Ive said many times that Im in this for the long haul. Im not concerned with getting good at BJJ quickly. Hell, if Im being honest, Id LIKE to get better, but Im not all that concerned with getting good at BJJ at all. My number one concern is to be training in BJJ when Im 60 or even 70. THATS my number one goal. This isnt a sprint for me; its a marathon.
> 
> So, if you are like me, and competition adversely affects the training in some way, I dont see it as being necessary. Bottom line for me is this: if I had to choose now between being a Mundial champ but have to quit training at 45 or still be a blue belt while training at 65, the choice would be very easy. Id much rather be a crappy, 65 year old blue belt still training three times each week.​



I certainly agree; people shouldn't quit something they love because they don't like competing. 

The fact is that randori/free-rolling/whatever you want to call it IS competition, simply of a different fashion, the same way that lifting weights in a gym session and lifting them at a power-lifting contest are both competitions.

Not competing does not in any way make one softer, faker, weaker, etc., IMO. Those who think so don't value the art of grappling enough, IMO. Because its value can never be reduced to the worth of a belt, a medal, a "W".


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 23, 2010)

As I'm approaching 40, I have now completely given up on competition myself. I still love the various martial arts I practice, but have even toned my training down alot. 
My focus is more on efficiency and rehabbing my injuries now. I just take care of myself alot better and realize more of my limitations, but I still enjoy BJJ and Judo even if I cut down abit on sparring I still continue to reap some benefits from my training just not on the same level as I once did.


----------



## Steve (Mar 23, 2010)

I know what you mean.  I'm coming up on 40 as well.


----------



## chinaboxer (Mar 28, 2010)

"to compete or not compete?" this is an interesting question, but if you ask yourself this, then you have to ask yourself another question, "why am i training in the first place?" which leads to another question, "what are my goals in my training?"

this is a personal question and has no right or wrong answer, and will have a wide vary of answers because it is individual in nature.

but i will add, that competition doesn't have to occur only at worlds, or pan ams or mundials, but competition can occur when you practice with a new student or visit a school to train. 

i actually do this quite a bit, pay for a days training at a grappling school which only costs about 20 dollars for the day. what's great is that everyone there is going to try their best to "test" the new guy. which makes it a "mini tournament" in my mind and also makes it fun in the process.

this also allows you to grapple against different types of "games" other than your usual training partners, which often times you both get used to after awhile. this keeps you "fresh" and constantly learning as you get to see other types of grapplers and feel their differences.


----------

